

Zuckerberg explaining Groupon to Warren Buffett (animated) - MikeCapone
http://video.nytimes.com/video/2011/09/23/business/100000001069282/ipo-blues.html

======
borski
That might be the funniest thing I've seen in ages. The last line is killer.

